# My Skiff



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on with my brother. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice, but your only going to tease with one picture? Come on let’s see the goods.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I had to slam it together real quick in two weeks. So I only wet sanded the bottom. Due to being back logged with customers boats in for glass repairs and modifications.
I had the deck prepped on the the table ready to pull a mold. But between customers and the lack of time prior to the our trip. I had to pull it and temporarily mount it to the hull. But I got it done at the last minute two days late for our keys trip😩
I had been running a tiller 30hp Tohatsu. But finally got this 50 with a wheel mounted. Sadly the prop I got with it wasn’t even close. I was only able to get 32mph @6k with a lot of squat under power. Where the 30 also hit 32mph riding nice and high with stern lift. I didn’t think the prop would be spot on coming off a whipray. But didn’t think it would be that bad. I’m hoping to see high 30s when propped correctly.
Here’s my pops helping on wet sanding the bottom for me. I got to admit my shop does have a sweet view at sunset. Might be why I get a lot of the twenty something guides hanging and having a beer or two talking skiffs in the evenings😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I’m having issues trying to move pics and vid’s around. Due to my cloud being maxed out. But I do have a couple of small running vids I want to post. Here are a couple more pics for now more to come


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Off the shelf console I cut down for now. Shout out to @flatzcrazy for giving me the old Hewes door👍
Here are my old school rod holders


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Coming together nicely. What brand hull is that?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

It’s my own design from pencil and paper. Everyone is building a version of Chris Morejohn’s skiffs. For good reason they are a proven and tested design. I wanted to go another route. I followed a lot of Chris’ logic but in a bit different format. A few good ways to skin a cat as they say. I added rocker in the hull like Chris does on all his. This is something a lot of sponson skiffs don’t have. Not a big a deal for a flat back. But a couple of skiffs I have owned in the past had a hard time getting the nose up. Also agreed with his thoughts on the front two thirds being where the entry should be on these little skiffs.
Something a bit different is I got my entry by dropping down 3” and going up 3” at the nose. Then carrying it back to a flat bottom with two side rails. They hold water under the hull so it rides high and dry. The lower chine is nice and sharp to shed water. Until you get to the rails. Where I transitioned to a rounded chine. This pulls water up the side of the hull. For noslip turning in the tight creeks at low speed. This is something the surface drive duck boat guys started years ago. With the rocker you can really get the nose up. Essentially shortening your boats length for carving tight areas.
I also have a nice taper front to rear. It has a nice glide while on the pole.
Rough Specs
17’10”
70” beam
56” bottom
Tapered transom
Draft 3.5” -with 240# of sand at transom,fuel tank, loaded Yeti 45, full plywood deck. Estimate 4.5” or so with 50 and glass deck no people.
It really handles big water well at reasonable speed(mid 20s). I live on Charlotte Harbor so I needed something to get across the harbor. But still get 3 people way back in snook country. So I have a bit more freeboard than some at 17” at the rear. Again this is for bigger water like Boca Pass. 
I also have a lot of displacement upfront. The nose doesn’t bury when solo like a lot of skiffs. That get their ride from removing so much of the displacement upfront.

Top number is 6” in pic below


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199598
> 
> View attachment 199597
> Off the shelf console I cut down for now. Shout out to @flatzcrazy for giving me the old Hewes door👍
> Here are my old school rod holders


Hey Jonny, skiff looks great! Good to see the Hewes door worked!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job Jonny.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey Jonny, skiff looks great! Good to see the Hewes door worked!


Yep thanks again. It just barely fit had to add a bit of black caulk on the sides😂
After I get it propped right you need to go for a ride. DM me your number I will send a vid of me following a sport fisher out into the Atlantic outta Marathon a few miles. And it on plane loaded down with my buddy and 3 ladies in the Gulf for a sunset cruise 😜


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Great job Jonny.


Thanks man 👍


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Impressive work and thanks for sharing your design ideas and thought process.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet skiff and Robin Williams one of my favorite actors very talented from Mork and Mindy to Peter pan he was a Great loss 😔 NANO NANO 😪


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Some pics from the tiller days. Doing my best to raise two outdoorsmen in the age of Xbox and IPhones

I ran it raw probably longer than I should have. I used to get some looks at the ramps😂


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Good on you brother…it’s damn hard to complete with the electronics these days, I’ve resorted to live bait and bribery 




jonny said:


> Sone pics from the tiller days. Doing my best to raise two outdoorsmen in the age of Xbox and IPhones
> 
> I ran it raw probably longer than I should have. I used to get some looks at the ramps😂
> View attachment 199622
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn nice skiff. You should be proud


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I kinda like the natural wood grain deck 😊 it screams "Built Not Bought"😁👍😎


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Silent Drifter said:


> I kinda like the natural wood grain deck 😊 it screams "Built Not Bought"😁👍😎


It did go nice with the raw glass😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Water Bound said:


> Good on you brother…it’s damn hard to complete with the electronics these days, I’ve resorted to live bait and bribery


Yep you gotta keep it moving to keep their attention. So I use live bait often with them. I don’t care as long as we are out there together. But my 12 year old has taken a interest in fly fishing thankfully. It’s nice to get some bow time finally. Since they both love to pole. They have almost fought over it a couple of times😂


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

pure awesomenss! Nice work all around!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> pure awesomenss! Nice work all around!


Thanks man
It’s still a work in progress. But it’s getting there.


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199592
> 
> Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂
> View attachment 199588


Nice and clean.


----------



## HunterMcP (10 mo ago)

jonny said:


> It’s my own design from pencil and paper. Everyone is building a version of Chris Morejohn’s skiffs. For good reason they are a proven and tested design. I wanted to go another route. I followed a lot of Chris’ logic but in a bit different format. A few good ways to skin a cat as they say. I added rocker in the hull like Chris does on all his. This is something a lot of sponson skiffs don’t have. Not a big a deal for a flat back. But a couple of skiffs I have owned in the past had a hard time getting the nose up. Also agreed with his thoughts on the front two thirds being where the entry should be on these little skiffs.
> Something a bit different is I got my entry by dropping down 3” and going up 3” at the nose. Then carrying it back to a flat bottom with two side rails. They hold water under the hull so it rides high and dry. The lower chine is nice and sharp to shed water. Until you get to the rails. Where I transitioned to a rounded chine. This pulls water up the side of the hull. For noslip turning in the tight creeks at low speed. This is something the surface drive duck boat guys started years ago. With the rocker you can really get the nose up. Essentially shortening your boats length for carving tight areas.
> I also have a nice taper front to rear. It has a nice glide while on the pole.
> Rough Specs
> ...


Super custom!!! I love it. Did you build for exactly what you fish?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

HunterMcP said:


> Super custom!!! I love it. Did you build for exactly what you fish?


Pretty much wanted a 3 person skinny backwater skiff. And could carry two on the bow without drafting deep in the front. I do like to fish where most don’t and can’t.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice job. I recognize that push pole.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow great job, wish I had the skills (and back lol) to build my own. Is your shop in the bay area? If so my son and I would love to check it out sometime! 

We got our son off the video games years ago by grounding him when his grades weren't up to par and he kind of just got used to not having it around. And then we just refused to upgrade to the newest Xbox once it came out. We have friends that got their kids the new PS5/Xbox for christmas and they all regret it lol.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Beautiful work! I love the nod to RW as well lol


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Thanks been playing around with some spray rail designs. Kinda torn between the more traditional look. Or something like Harry did on the Evergladez but inboard with a more classic style


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Jason M said:


> Nice job. I recognize that push pole.


😂😂
Yep
I actually am still on the fence about it. That extra 3 feet really changes the balance of it. And I feel like I have to hold it down or it will float on me. Been playing around with angles hopefully I will adjust to it. If not I’m breaking out the saw unless someone wants to swap. I sold my 21’ that was just like it to a buddy in need. I think I need one of each
😂


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

SO cool!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jonny said:


> It’s my own design from pencil and paper. Everyone is building a version of Chris Morejohn’s skiffs. For good reason they are a proven and tested design. I wanted to go another route. I followed a lot of Chris’ logic but in a bit different format. A few good ways to skin a cat as they say. I added rocker in the hull like Chris does on all his. This is something a lot of sponson skiffs don’t have. Not a big a deal for a flat back. But a couple of skiffs I have owned in the past had a hard time getting the nose up. Also agreed with his thoughts on the front two thirds being where the entry should be on these little skiffs.
> Something a bit different is I got my entry by dropping down 3” and going up 3” at the nose. Then carrying it back to a flat bottom with two side rails. They hold water under the hull so it rides high and dry. The lower chine is nice and sharp to shed water. Until you get to the rails. Where I transitioned to a rounded chine. This pulls water up the side of the hull. For noslip turning in the tight creeks at low speed. This is something the surface drive duck boat guys started years ago. With the rocker you can really get the nose up. Essentially shortening your boats length for carving tight areas.
> I also have a nice taper front to rear. It has a nice glide while on the pole.
> Rough Specs
> ...


Sounds like this build wasn’t your first rodeo?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

skinny_fishing said:


> Wow great job, wish I had the skills (and back lol) to build my own. Is your shop in the bay area? If so my son and I would love to check it out sometime!
> 
> We got our son off the video games years ago by grounding him when his grades weren't up to par and he kind of just got used to not having it around. And then we just refused to upgrade to the newest Xbox once it came out. We have friends that got their kids the new PS5/Xbox for christmas and they all regret it lol.


Thanks 
I’m just North of Boca Grande in Englewood off Winchester Blvd. It’s a good little haul from Tampa.
My oldest lost his privileges due to his grades. It’s amazing how much more time you will spend with your kids when they are bored😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The Fin said:


> Sounds like this build wasn’t your first rodeo?


I had a not so great attempt about 16 years ago. It was a canoe meets Jon boat setup. But I do repairs as a profession for the last few years. Which taught me what not to do. And had some experience with composites through working on race cars in my youth.


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199592
> 
> Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂
> View attachment 199588


Nice rig!


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199592
> 
> Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂
> View attachment 199588


Great tribute!!


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

nice job!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

A bit of a update
Been running a bunch and been really pleased. Getting closer to having it propped correctly. The aluminum Solas 10.5-14p 4 blade gave the stern lift, handling and holeshot with a top speed of [email protected] just 5200rpm😩. So I need to play with that a bit more to get some RPM and HP left in it. I am really happy with the speed it’s plenty. I like to run in the mid 20s so trying to get a bit more lift than speed.
I have decided to go ahead with spray rails. It’s very dry in a normal bad day 1-1.5’ 10-15 wind. But when it’s nasty and windy we have gotten a bit wet but not horrible. I think most of the spray is from the bolts hanging low for the PP holder and cleat up front. Water that probably would have been shed outward gets disrupted into small droplets. And comes up over the rubrail. Was thinking of trying some flush nuts on the underside. But spray rails will solve that issue as well. Going to mark up the hull and take some video running in waves to see where I need it the most. But just been enjoying it regularly with family and friends. Which is what it is all about👍


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

A bit of a update.
I have been playing with props some. And it seems my theory on the side rails holding water under the hull to be able to run shallow is solid. I am running at this point with no tunnel a legit 8 3/4” of lift with no blow out or loss of water pressure. I will be raising the motor one more hole or possibly go ahead to the last. That is if I can get this damn Micro jacker working again 😩


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Very nice build sir! She looks great tied up at the dock. Fit and finish looks really nice for a work in progress as you say. Did you pull any molds yet? Thanks, Michael


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Mike Haydon said:


> Very nice build sir! She looks great tied up at the dock. Fit and finish looks really nice for a work in progress as you say. Did you pull any molds yet? Thanks, Michael


Thanks 
No molds yet still dialing it in. I want it right so I don’t have to put bandaids on after. Finishing up a few big rebuilds at the shop. Been working 7 days a week trying to get em done. Hopefully I will be down to one in a few days. Heading in now to glass a floor I put in last night at 9:30. Hopefully I will have some spare time to devote back to getting it done soon.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Absolutely appreciate all the thought you've put into the build. Very nice for you to share the details, wish you the best with where it takes you.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Well as rough as it is working like that, if you can do it then theres no better problem to have. Cany wait to see what you do next. I have changed a lot of things on the little johnsen I'm building. The next build I do will be of my own design. Its changed on paper about 4 times now. Lol


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I had a Johnsen for years fished it on the Mosquito Lagoon. It was my first real skiff. My 16 year old was on it when he was just weeks old😂


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes sir I hope it does well. This will be the smallest boat I have ran. Besides my john boat with a trolling motor. I added sponsons and spray rails. Its 15'-10" now with the cap on.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Yes sir I hope it does well. This will be the smallest boat I have ran. Besides my john boat with a trolling motor. I added sponsons and spray rails. Its 15'-10" now with the cap on.


" added sponsons and spray rails."

How about some pics?.....


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I tried to send you some pics to not take away from Johnny's post. It says I cant start a conversation with you. Lol


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

Great looking skiff- cool backstory!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

First run off Islamorada
Push pole is floppy -one because it’s 24’-second I have the mount way back to use for through bolting the deck on. It’s still just glued and screwed so the deck can come off. Normally it would be 2 plus feet further forward. And it’s not preloaded with a curve. It’s damn near straight. Literally didn’t get a drop on us with no spray rails. Not a bad ride for zero degrees of deadrise at the rear. You still have to pick your days. But you can pole the backcountry in 6 inches for snook/reds in the morning. Then go get some grouper for dinner 👍


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Me and the wife running from a nasty storm on Charlotte Harbor this weekend. Point A to point B hitting it wrong trying to get home at a quarter so getting some roll. But not a drop on us at 25-27mph 3/4 throttle. The wind had just picked up big time. So we had a decent chop with some rollers mixed in. That floppy pole barely moved this time 🧈


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What happened to the videos?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> What happened to the videos?


Looks like his YT account was terminated


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Probably from posting on the Off Topic page. I was automatically tagged a white supremacist, racist, anti alphabet people 😂
Don’t know what’s up I can see the videos. And my page is up. But it did make me verify my account due to suspicious activity. Requiring my phone number. Let me know if you can’t see it still


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Probably from posting on the Off Topic page. I was automatically tagged a white supremacist, racist, anti alphabet people 😂
> Don’t know what’s up I can see the videos. And my page is up. But it did make me verify my account due to suspicious activity. Requiring my phone number. Let me know if you can’t see it still


They are available again. Probably Finnegan hacking your account because he hates his life.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Really like the design Jonny! I imagine the skiff is nice and stable with the chines out wider in the forward half of the hull, but still quiet and dry. Love the chine edges for tight turns and lift as well. Very cool! I could put a light tiller model to good use when you start building them. 😁


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Love it!🤙🏻


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Really like the design Jonny! I imagine the skiff is nice and stable with the chines out wider in the forward half of the hull, but still quiet and dry. Love the chine edges for tight turns and lift as well. Very cool! I could put a light tiller model to good use when you start building them. 😁


Thanks man appreciate it
I ran it with a 30 for over a year. It did really well. With the floor, bulkheads and full wood deck top speed was 33mph. But that was with a 20” shaft. So I was pushing a couple more inches of skeg than needed. I would like to see what a 15” 30 would run.
Yes it is stable with the extra surface area. Of course the trade off comes when it gets really rough. Last weekend me and my two boys were both on one side. With me at the back corner. And the rubrail was just touching the water. I’m 230, my 16 year old is 6’-190 and my 13 year old is 5’11” 155. So we had some weight on it😂
But my goal was to be skinny with three on board and two upfront. Not cresting 3 footers at top speed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Thanks man appreciate it
> I ran it with a 30 for over a year. It did really well. With the floor, bulkheads and full wood deck top speed was 33mph. But that was with a 20” shaft. So I was pushing a couple more inches of skeg than needed. I would like to see what a 15” 30 would run.
> Yes it is stable with the extra surface area. Of course the trade off comes when it gets really rough. Last weekend me and my two boys were both on one side. With me at the back corner. And rubrail was just touching the water. I’m 230, my 16 year old is 6’2-190 and my 13 year old is 6’ 155. So we had some weight on it😂
> But my goal was to be skinny with three on board and two upfront. Not cresting 3 footers at top speed.


Some biscuit heads will definitely test a skiff’s limitations. 33 with a 30 is impressive!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some biscuit heads will definitely test a skiff’s limitations. 33 with a 30 is impressive!


Actually it was 32.something I rounded up 😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> Love it!🤙🏻


Thanks JC


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

*Jonny - *Ive read parts of this thread before but never start to finish until last night. Sweet build, Good job at thinking ahead during the build, keep those boys fishing.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> *Jonny - *Ive read parts of this thread before but never start to finish until last night. Sweet build, Good job at thinking ahead during the build, keep those boys fishing.


Thank You sir🙏
I had em out last night till the storm rolled in on us.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That's great boss!!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Me and my buddy got out for some R&D after some Boca bonefish. Which is heavily pressured local redfish. We are way back in coves and ponds. Which you would like to think would be less pressured fish. But tower tunnel boat jackasses run the shores and round them up rodeo style. And then start chunking bait in the schools for their customers. We could see the prop scars along the shoreline just feet from the mangroves. It was very frustrating to be surrounded by hundreds of reds and thousands of mullet. And only be able to get a few takers.
I think Charlotte Harbor needs a lot of pole/troll/idle zones. That would definitely keep most of the ass hats out in the harbor and out of the fragile back.
On the positive it was the most fish both of us have seen in some time. Unfortunately visibility was poor. And there so many reds that when you cast at one you lined two you didn’t see. I guess that’s a good problem to have.
I made a great cast to one big red cruising the mangroves. Only to have a snapper steal it from the reds mouth at the last second. We both thought the red took it at first.
Also we did see some nice size lady snook in the back as well.
Check out the glide on this thing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Me and my buddy got out after some Boca bonefish. Which is heavily pressured local redfish. We are way back in coves and ponds. Which you would like to think would be less pressured fish. But tower tunnel boat jackasses run the shores and round them up. And then start chunking bait in the schools. We could see the prop scars along the shoreline just feet from the mangroves. It was very frustrating to be surrounded by hundreds of reds and thousands of mullet. And only be able to get a few takers. I think Charlotte Harbor needs a lot of pole/troll/idle zones. That would definitely keep most of the ass hats out in the harbor and out the back. On the positive it was the most fish both of us have seen in some time. Visibility was poor. And there so many reds that when cast at one you lined two you didn’t see. I guess that’s a good problem to have. I made a great cast to big red red cruising the mangroves. Only to have a snapper steal it from the reds mouth. We both thought the red took it at first. We did some nice size lady snook in the back as well.


Nice video! She glides. 
Same shit here but it’s airboats, tower boats, big 250-400hp bay boats, flats boats, poling skiffs and surface drives burning the flats and shorelines all the time. This new age lazy fisherman mentality needs to go.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yep


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Riding pretty
She’s got a 60 pound bag of sand in the hatch. Along with a 6 gallon portable


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Lookin’ good buddy!💪🏻


----------



## Reelgator59 (4 mo ago)

Very nice job


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Reelgator59 said:


> Very nice job


Thank You 
Still tweaking on it. Hopefully will have some time to add the spray rails by the end of October 👍


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice video! She glides.
> Same shit here but it’s airboats, tower boats, big 250-400hp bay boats, flats boats, poling skiffs and surface drives burning the flats and shorelines all the time. This new age lazy fisherman mentality needs to go.


I honestly wish they'd make all of Tampa Bay pole and troll out to 6 feet. It would screw up some tarpon flats for sure because it would push the boats out but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> I honestly wish they'd make all of Tampa Bay pole and troll out to 6 feet. It would screw up some tarpon flats for sure because it would push the boats out but I think it would be worth it.


The problem here is there are not deep cuts for miles in some places. I guess that’s why fishing was so much better 50-60 years ago other than the population and sheer number of people on the water.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The problem here is there are not deep cuts for miles in some places. I guess that’s why fishing was so much better 50-60 years ago other than the population and sheer number of people on the water.


Yeah. I understand your fishery is much different. The few places that are poll and troll are generally considered the best fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Yeah. I understand your fishery is much different. The few places that are poll and troll are generally considered the best fishing.


There is one area near Rockport that is P&T and people burn across it like it doesn’t exist. TPWD can’t enforce regulations as it is.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy....


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey honny I like the steering wheel. What brand is it and is there a good place to purchase from? Thanks, Michael


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Mike Haydon said:


> Hey honny I like the steering wheel. What brand is it and is there a good place to purchase from? Thanks, Michael


It’s a Amazon special for $80 I think. The thing is solid except the knob doesn’t spin like a Edson. I have not tried to remedy that yet. The center cap thread pitch was wrong for my Uflex helm. But it had a nice SS center cap as well.

And don’t call me honey 😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Finally getting caught up on clean up so I was going through some videos last night. And thought I would share this with you guys. It shows exactly what I designed this boat to do. To get into places at any tide that 99.5% of boaters can’t. And be able to do it with 3 people.
I must warn it is long. But I wanted to show that with 9” of lift on the motor it still has water pressure and no over heating. It also shows the low speed steering is still very good. And speaking of low speed it hops up on plane without punching it full throttle. And can stay on plane at less than 10 mph as low as 7/8 mph before dropping off with short 4” trim tabs. Not the extremely long ones others use to achieve this trait.
This is fully loaded with a 60 pound bag of sand in the front hatch. My two kids and myself total 585 pounds.
This is a area known as the cut-offf. Usually reserved for mid engine mullet boats. You can get back here in some boats at mid to high tide. But at low it’s a very treacherous winding narrow channel. It’s one of the hardest places to navigate I have ever run. It’s like running the ditch out of Chokoloskee. Except with all kinds of twist and turns and takes about ten minutes or longer. I got in trouble back here twice in my old HB Guide. It gets really skinny but that’s when the snook come out of the woods. You can see mud under the mangroves it was right at the bottom of the tide.
If you dare watch the entire thing please excuse my rambling on to my kids😂
I was telling them just a couple days earlier I saw a huge sea turtle way back here. He must have taken a left at Albuquerque 😂


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> But I wanted to show that with 9” of lift on the motor it still has water pressure and no over heating


Jonny,
Great video! I may have missed it in this thread - but what jack plate are you using? Are you using @Smackdaddy53 's low water pickup?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like she’s running great!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I have a Atlas MicroJacker. But I have a 15” shaft Tohatsu 50 on a 17” transom. With the jackplate mounted as high as possible and two holes up on the motor. That is how I get that much lift only 6” is actually the jackplate lift. I still have two holes left on the motor to go up. Because I have yet to blow out. Even with the cheap Solas 4 blade.
One of the things that helps me pull this off is my transom angle. It’s not any of your standard degrees. Something I have never seen used to capitalize on the use of a jackplate in our skinny skiff world. It basically helps gain setback as you lift. Which gets you into higher water exiting under the hull. But without all the negatives effects on draft and such with the 6-8” setback plates. Or the need for wedges as a bandaid. I think I found a happy medium with minimum setback of the motor.

I don’t have one of Smack’s low water pickups. But I do want one they are badass and we have talked about it. My only concern is that I can lift it so much I would lose steering😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> I have a Atlas MicroJacker. But I have a 15” shaft Tohatsu 50 on a 17” transom. With the jackplate mounted as high as possible two holes up on the motor. That is how I get that much lift only 6” is the jackplate lift. I still have two holes left on the motor to go up. Because I have yet to blow out. Even with the cheap Solas 4 blade.
> 
> I don’t have one of Smack’s low water pickups. But I do want one they are badass and we have talked about it. My only concern is that I can lift it so much I would lose steering😂


Who needs steering? That hull shouldn’t slide as bad as my HPXT.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who needs steering? That hull shouldn’t slide as bad as my HPXT.


I’m not in TX running in wide open water. I have to work that wheel while you are sitting back drinking coffee and posting on MS.😂


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

jonny said:


> Finally getting caught up on clean up so I was going through some videos last night. And thought I would share this with you guys. It shows exactly what I designed this boat to do. To get into places at any tide that 99.5% of boaters can’t. And be able to do it with 3 people.
> I must warn it is long. But I wanted to show that with 9” of lift on the motor it still has water pressure and no over heating. It also shows the low speed steering is still very good. And speaking of low speed it hops up on plane without punching it full throttle. And can stay on plane at less than 10 mph as low as 7/8 mph before dropping off with short 4” trim tabs. Not the extremely long ones others use to achieve this trait.
> This is fully loaded with a 60 pound bag of sand in the front hatch. My two kids and myself total 585 pounds.
> This is a area known as the cut-offf. Usually reserved for mid engine mullet boats. You can get back here in some boats at mid to high tide. But at low it’s a very treacherous windy narrow channel. It’s one of the hardest places to navigate I have ever run. It’s like running the ditch out of Chokoloskee. Except with all kinds of twist and turns and takes about ten minutes or longer. I got in trouble back here twice in my old HB Guide. It gets really skinny but that’s when the snook come out of the woods. You can see mud under the mangroves it was right at the bottom of the tide.
> ...


Great vid. You should be rightly proud. I just couldn't take my eyes on that backwards pushpole! lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> I’m not in TX running in wide open water. I have to work that wheel while you are sitting back drinking coffee and posting on MS.😂


Today is my Friday…coffee is gone. Skiffs waiting for days off to knock out some real work.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

mwolaver said:


> Great vid. You should be rightly proud. I just couldn't take my eyes on that backwards pushpole! lol


Thanks 
😂 waiting on it to pop loose 
Yeah I usually run the foot forward. We had some lightening moving in on us. I didn’t even think about it. I just wanted it out of my hands.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Thanks
> 😂 waiting on it to pop loose
> Yeah I usually run the foot forward. We had some lightening moving in on us. I didn’t even think about it. I just wanted it out of my hands.


@anytide can hook you up with some bungee ball push pole straps that will keep the pole in place and require no modification to your holders. Take them off and throw in the hatch when not in use.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> @anytide can hook you up with some bungee ball push pole straps that will keep the pole in place and require no modification to your holders. Take them off and throw in the hatch when not in use.


Thanks I got bungees on there just didn’t put em on. It’s the new classic Vmarine ones. I have not popped my pole off yet.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Hey *jonny *
I just watched the last video, It was fantastic. I can't wait to get back on the water.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> Hey *jonny *
> I just watched the last video, It was fantastic. I can't wait to get back on the water.


You and me both. I’m afraid it may make me a bit sad though. The mangroves around here got stripped of their leaves pretty good. Hope most will recover.

You still working on that Johnsen?


----------



## Alextway16 (6 mo ago)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199592
> 
> Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on with my brother. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂
> View attachment 199588


Nice skiff! Love the RW pic😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Alextway16 said:


> Nice skiff! Love the RW pic😂


Thanks man appreciate it 👍


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

jonny said:


> You and me both. I’m afraid it may make me a bit sad though. The mangroves around here got stripped of their leaves pretty good. Hope most will recover.
> 
> _*You still working on that Johnsen?*_


I had take some time away from the build, I had so much other stuff going on, then the uncertainty of the storm had me tidying up outside & checking on friends in the actual path. 
Yesterday, I found time to glass some Coosa in the sponsons.


----------



## LCJ (Jan 14, 2016)

jonny said:


> View attachment 199592
> 
> Been working on this for a good couple of years off and on with my brother. I made a lot of changes and tweaks here and there. We made so many that we named it Patch Adams. We even laminated a picture of Robin Williams under the deck😂
> View attachment 199588


This is a great looking sled, and thank you for the advice!


----------



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

Pretty awesome little boat! Now it needs lots of fish slime!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

97dimebryan said:


> Pretty awesome little boat! Now it needs lots of fish slime!


Thank You sir
Been seeing a bunch of poons since Ian around here. They always say the fishing is great after a hurricane. She’s been pretty well slimed already. Even some of that stinky poon stuff. May try to sneak out in a few days. Just can’t imagine all the hazards in Charlotte Harbor right now


----------



## okieflyfisher (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice sled!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

okieflyfisher said:


> Nice sled!


Thanks man


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Hitting it head on 15-20 outta the North 
Little Sarasota Bay last weekend


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the early morning ride, Very nice.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> Hitting it head on 15-20 outta the North
> Little Sarasota Bay last weekend


That sharp v-entry in your design is working very well Jonny. Looks great!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> That sharp v-entry in your design is working very well Jonny. Looks great!


Thanks man it rides pretty good for zero degrees at the rear. Like Morejohn says the majic is in the front two thirds on these skinny skiffs.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> Thanks man it rides pretty good for zero degrees at the rear. Like Morejohn says the majic is in the front two thirds on these skinny skiffs.


I hear that. It looks to me, from the picture here, that if a string was pulled from point to point, there would be a gap between the string and the hull in the mid-section. Is that correct? If so, I like that because the stern almost always drafts more than the bow anyway.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

You are correct.👍
The deadrise ends just past where the rails start. I wanted the cleanest flow to the rear. Combined with the rails, rocker and built in wedge at the transom this helps me run really skinny. Definitely a little different than anything out there. But as you can see it works. And gives me a lot of versatility. I post vids of real situations not on glassy days doing donuts or jumping my own wakes on the lake. 
👍


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> Definitely a little different than anything out there. But as you can see it works. And gives me a lot of versatility.


Yes it does!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Yes it does!


That 3” drop and entry at the front really helps with tracking with a cross breeze. Like a traditional keel. Then the rails take over at the rear. And the displacement keeps the front of hull high in the narrow section. Which helps the glide and keeps pressure waves to a minimum.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> That 3” drop and entry at the front really helps with tracking with a cross breeze. Like a traditional keel. Then the rails take over at the rear. And the displacement keeps the front of hull high in the narrow section. Which helps the glide and keeps pressure waves to a minimum.


I hadn't thought about all that but it makes total sense. You've covered all the bases - for shallow sight fishing and for running through a chop, in a skiff that'll get skinny. Very few boats can do all of it, that well. If you don't put that skiff into production soon, you ought to at least start selling the DIY plans like CM does.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Took the wife, mother in law and kids for a sandbar sightseeing trip. MIL is from SoCal so she loves it here. She got to see the beautiful water, sea turtles, dolphins and fish. We ran from Placida to Cayo Costa/Useppa to a sandbar.
Shout out to the guy with the Backcountry that informed me my skiff was drifting away. Beaching can be tough when your skiff floats this skinny 😃


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Such a good looking boat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That console and bow hatch look like my Maverick’s.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That console and bow hatch look like my Maverick’s.


That’s an off the shelf one I cut down a bit. I thought the Ts have a large hatch?
I got something up my sleeve for the console.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

like that console height


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Kirc said:


> like that console height


It’s a pretty good height I’m just shy of 6’ and can drive standing up with just a bit of hunch in my back. I’m personally not a huge fan of the current trend of massive electronics in tall flush consoles. But I do understand why some people favor them. And can see how it may fit into a lot peoples needs. I almost did an old school flat like Flip did a few years ago.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

More volume up front, nice. Not that I need that you know


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

WC53 said:


> More volume up front, nice. Not that I need that you know


You need but just for when you got two on the bow😉


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Love the lines on this skiff, you should sell plans man


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Love the lines on this skiff, you should sell plans man


Thanks man
Trying to get into selling hulls. I got a guide buddy that has called dibs on number two😂
After I put the rails on it I can make someone a hell of a deal on a hull👍


----------



## Kyle_Hughes (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely awesome looking rig!


----------



## jstjoh1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks great! Definitely have aspirations to build my own one day. Well done!


----------

